# Girlfriend in the States



## lclarke247 (Dec 11, 2009)

So Ive met the girl of my dreams on holiday and after meeting a few times after, I find myself wanting to be over there with her, and was wondering what to do next and on what terms I can get my visa/work permit.

I personally, am British through and through. 

However, Andrea is from the Philippines. She has been in the states for the past 2 years with a green card, and is still living with her parents, currently in college and will be for the next 2.5 years

We have spoke about marriage and although we haven't made it official, we want to get married, hopefully after moving in together. However, we no longer see this as a necessity. 

I don't think there any chance of any kind of employer sponsorship either, as I haven't even got a degree.

What's the next step? We've kind of banded the idea around of her coming over here but to be honest, I love Jersey City and the proximity to NYC, and as much as she says it doesn't matter where we are as long as we're together, I know for a fact, she'd rather sit tight.

I'm aged 19 and she will be too in January.

Many thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

She can file for a visa you ... that will take currently around 4 years 
Quicker will be when she gets her citizenship in 3 years

And currently I doubt she has the income to providse for the affidavit 
of support she will need for you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lclarke247 said:


> So Ive met the girl of my dreams on holiday and after meeting a few times after, I find myself wanting to be over there with her, and was wondering what to do next and on what terms I can get my visa/work permit.
> 
> I personally, am British through and through.
> 
> ...


Rock and a hard place. As Davis says, the only option you give is marriage. But marriage to a green card holder does not help you much since there is a line for the visas. If/when she naturalizes, the path is much more straightforward and would only take you 9 months or so.


----------



## lclarke247 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok, 3 years from now, both over 21 at that point, she's left college and now has a stable job. From what Davis1 said, does that mean she has to have an income to support us both? Or is that just the case for the fiance visa because I wont be able to work until we're married?

For the spose visa, is it a case of getting married, applying and hoping for the best? Or do we need a certain ammount of time together?

If we were to go for the UK, as rather than the states, would it be any easier? I'm still living at home but that's because I want to build up my finances for the move. My job isn't brilliant but it's enough. My parents have said that she's welcome to stay with us until we find our feet (unfortunately no such offer from her parents, but she seems to think her Mum would be open to it because of the way we get along).


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lclarke247 said:


> Ok, 3 years from now, both over 21 at that point, she's left college and now has a stable job. From what Davis1 said, does that mean she has to have an income to support us both? Or is that just the case for the fiance visa because I wont be able to work until we're married?
> 
> For the spose visa, is it a case of getting married, applying and hoping for the best? Or do we need a certain ammount of time together?
> 
> If we were to go for the UK, as rather than the states, would it be any easier? I'm still living at home but that's because I want to build up my finances for the move. My job isn't brilliant but it's enough. My parents have said that she's welcome to stay with us until we find our feet (unfortunately no such offer from her parents, but she seems to think her Mum would be open to it because of the way we get along).


For her as a permanent resident to sponsor you to live in the US:
* You need to be married
* She needs an income of 125% of the Federal Poverty Guidelines (Google) or capital of 3 times that figure. If she fails to meet that, she needs a co-sponsor who can be any other USC or permanent resident.
* There is a line for the visas. Current waiting time is about 5 years. Add 9 months processing time to this vague figure. If she becomes a USC during the wait, the wait disappears. 

For her as a naturalized US citizen to sponsor you:
* You can be married or unmarried. If unmarried, you need to prove you have met at least once within the past 2 years, and be ready to marry within 90 days of entry.
* She needs an income of 125% of the Federal Poverty Guidelines (Google) or capital of 3 times that figure. If she fails to meet that, she needs a co-sponsor who can be any other USC or permanent resident.

For you to sponsor her to live in the UK:
* I have little idea. but believe she has to be at least 21. Ask/read in the UK forum here for more details.
* If she goes to live in the UK without first naturalizing as a US Citizen, she will lose her right to live and work in the US. This may be difficult for her to regain.


----------



## lclarke247 (Dec 11, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> For her as a permanent resident to sponsor you to live in the US:
> * You need to be married
> * She needs an income of 125% of the Federal Poverty Guidelines (Google) or capital of 3 times that figure. If she fails to meet that, she needs a co-sponsor who can be any other USC or permanent resident.
> * There is a line for the visas. Current waiting time is about 5 years. Add 9 months processing time to this vague figure. If she becomes a USC during the wait, the wait disappears.
> ...



Thank you so much. I kind of had an understanding but that makes things a lot clearer. 

Really appreciate that!


----------

